# Question about see thru rings



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

What are some of the pros and cons for mounting your scope with regular rings versus the see thru rings? How will it affect your point of aim after you have zeroed your gun in at 100 and then shoot with the different style of rings at 30 yards. Thanks.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Another question what's your opinion on the easy detach/return to zero mount. I think I remeber mojo using them when he goes back and forth between home.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

The see thru rings allow you to use your open sights for closer ranged animals or in brushy conditions etc. I'm not at all familiar with easy take off and put back on mounting systems, but I'd be very skeptical about them actually re-zeroing when you put them back on.


----------

